# happy birthday K2



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

ENJOY -^*^*^*-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happpppppyyyyy Birthdayyyyyyyyyy! 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

-^*^*^*-


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday I hope you have a great day. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy birthday Kim!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Why THANK YOU fellas. It was a great day with loved ones.

My....

[attachment=0:3etsh1uf]Kids.jpg[/attachment:3etsh1uf]

....took me here (one of my favorite places)

[attachment=7:3etsh1uf]LM-1A.jpg[/attachment:3etsh1uf]

[attachment=6:3etsh1uf]LM-3A.jpg[/attachment:3etsh1uf]

A hands on eating experience:

[attachment=5:3etsh1uf]LM-4A.jpg[/attachment:3etsh1uf]

Adding the seasoning liquids:

[attachment=4:3etsh1uf]LM-5A.jpg[/attachment:3etsh1uf]

Handoff to cook:

[attachment=3:3etsh1uf]LM-6A.jpg[/attachment:3etsh1uf]

Yummie:

[attachment=2:3etsh1uf]LM-7A.jpg[/attachment:3etsh1uf]

Then had this at home from Cold Stone (Red Velvet strawberry ice cream cake)

[attachment=1:3etsh1uf]Red Velvet Cake Piece-A.jpg[/attachment:3etsh1uf]

It was a great evening with my family!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mmmmmm that looks like tasty food. I love Mongilian BBQ!

Glad to see you had a great birthday with some great company 8)


----------

